# Jennings Bluing, Labeled. Grand Rapids, Michigan



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 10, 2017)

Interesting charity-shop find:
Jenning's Condensed Pearl Bluing, from Grand Rapids, Michigan, circa late 1910s through 1920s (bottle made by Illinois Glass Co.). 

Jennings Flavoring Extract Co., one of the largest in Michigan, had an extensive product line and years of experience (1872 till at least the Depression). I'm not sure of when they went out of business. 
Their extract bottle is quite common (same shape/embossing made for years), followed by this less-common but not scarce bottle. But, I couldn't find another with a surviving label, on the internet. 

It was interesting to find a labeled one in a charity shop of all places!


----------



## nhpharm (Apr 11, 2017)

That is very neat!  My dad collected bluing bottles and had quite the accumulation of them...don't recall ever seeing that one.


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 11, 2017)

Would never have guessed that shape for a bluing.   I would have guessed it was a sauce bottle of some sort.   Very different.

Jim G


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 11, 2017)

NHPharm, interesting. They're not terribly rare, at least over here. But I'm also only 45 minutes from G.R.

Saratoga Driver, it does look like a sauce, doesn't it? Not sure I'd want it on my food!


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 11, 2017)

It says Jennings was a flavoring extract company on the label , so they repurposed their sauce bottles! Just hope Mom's didn't mix them up, back in the old days.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 11, 2017)

My bottle is *embossed *with Condensed Pearl *Bluing*. See photos. 
No need to repurpose.


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 11, 2017)

Very nice embossing it is! I missed that detail, bear, thanks for pointing it out. No mistaking it for vanilla or hot sauce, being all blue and embossed.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 12, 2017)

Very nice, Bear.


----------



## saratogadriver (Apr 12, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> My bottle is *embossed *with Condensed Pearl *Bluing*. See photos.
> No need to repurpose.



I thought that was the really cool part, that it was fully embossed as a bluing.   

Jim G


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you all for commenting.


----------

